

Ask HN: What's the secret of Google+ speed? - grep

How come Google+ is so fast? What is the <i>secret</i>?
======
nextparadigms
I'm impressed with how fast it is, even though there is so much going on in
the same time. I also think real-time comments is probably the major reason
it's so easy to have a lot of comments on a post.

